# Server Build. Os? Tips?



## Nordic (Mar 23, 2012)

Getting old computer components from friend for real cheap. I have some, but little, linux experience. I usually figure things out pretty quickly though.

I plan to make a server out of this. Most immediately as a file server but it could evolve beyond that, but I don't know what yet.

Motherboard- BIOSTAR G41D3+ LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel M...
cpu- core 2 duo e4300 1.8ghz
4gb ddr3 ram
Large harddrives as I find them cheap.

I am looking at Ubuntu Server, Amahi server, and freeNas so far.
I'm looking for a dedicated server Os.
Even considering a raid card.

Comments, tips, suggestions... Anything?


----------



## zootac (Mar 24, 2012)

I used linux Mint last week and found it eazy two uses and set up and on the plus side its fast,
Only down side is i found the programs a little sticky and hang up a bit,

What a about puppy linux add two that list.


----------



## v12dock (Mar 24, 2012)

Debain, CentOS, Fedora


----------



## Nordic (Mar 24, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Debain, CentOS, Fedora


Amahi is a server version of fedora. I have also considered CentOs.



zootac said:


> I used linux Mint last week and found it eazy two uses and set up and on the plus side its fast,
> Only down side is i found the programs a little sticky and hang up a bit,
> 
> What a about puppy linux add two that list.


I have played with puppy linux before and liked it. For a server Os I don't think it is appropriate. Linux mint is great and probably could be used for a server. Linux mint has no server oriented versions though like Ubuntu server.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 24, 2012)

Gentoo.

Though just like Ubuntu Server there is no GUI, so it is all CLI stuff (unless you install a DE later on). However, it is highly configurable (manual kernel configuration, the USE flags system (though I am still figuring that out fully, myself) and a source code based package manager (rather than .deb, .rpm and so on).

Ubuntu server should be fine to, however, just like Mint (depending on what you want to do with it).


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2012)

ubuntu server

$ sudo apt-get install gnome


but seriously i use ubuntu server right now its great. not to mention debian CLI is easy to learn. but all you need to do is install a DE like gnome or KDE and when you just dont know were you are

$ startx


----------



## zootac (Mar 25, 2012)

james888 said:


> Amahi is a server version of fedora. I have also considered CentOs.
> 
> 
> I have played with puppy linux before and liked it. For a server Os I don't think it is appropriate. Linux mint is great and probably could be used for a server. Linux mint has no server oriented versions though like Ubuntu server.



What about redhat linux never used it me but people rant on about it been good,


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 25, 2012)

Mac osx


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 25, 2012)

zootac said:


> What about redhat linux never used it me but people rant on about it been good,



Red hat costs money. Centos is the free community version and is excellent.

I recommend Freenas if u want a file server and Ubuntu server if u want more than that and are a linux beginner.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 25, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> Red hat costs money. Centos is the free community version and is excellent.
> 
> I recommend Freenas if u want a file server and Ubuntu server if u want more than that and are a linux beginner.



That is the perfect bit of logic I was looking for. I have heard good things about amahi also from makeuseof.com

As it will be primarily a fileserver until I decide/find to some other use.


----------

